# Crimson "Dixie" Clover



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!

As mentioned here before that the honey bees do not work on the red clover.
But they like the crimson clover. What about the Crimson "Dixie" Clover? It is 
a crimson but red in color (not pink.) The honey bees seem to be on those by pics.
What are your experience with this type of clover?


----------



## coopbee (Jul 26, 2013)

beepro said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> As mentioned here before that the honey bees do not work on the red clover.
> But they like the crimson clover. What about the Crimson "Dixie" Clover? It is
> ...


It is pretty much the standard crimson clover variety in the Southeast though there are some newer ones. Bees should love it...


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, bees do love it. It's all we plant around here.


----------

